# Grounding of telephone service



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

crazymurph said:


> What is the purpose of the grounding conductor at the service drop of a telephone service? I believe it is for lightning protection. And also, what article in the NEC addresses this issue? I have been having trouble with my DSL and discovered that the ground at the service drop has been disconnected.


It is for protection from lightning. Look at 250.94


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you Dennis. I want to have my ducks in a row before the service tech arrives tomorrow.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Also look at 800.100 for grounding of communications systems.

The grounding is not necessarily for lightning protection as it provides a path to the earth to dissipate lightning induced currents that may occur during a lightning event. Lightning protection is best accomplished by using a surge protective device (SPD) for the communications system.

Chris


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

crazymurph said:


> Thank you Dennis. I want to have my ducks in a row before the service tech arrives tomorrow.


Do you have a dsl filter on each phone in the house?
I have 1 at the phone box outside and my phone line splits there. I ran a separate cable to my hub. 
No noise on the line and no stupid line filters.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I have 1 phone jack in the house and a DSL filter at the jack, one side is my computer the other side is my fax.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

crazymurph said:


> I have 1 phone jack in the house and a DSL filter at the jack, one side is my computer the other side is my fax.


Pick up the phone on the fax and see if you hear the dsl squeal or hiss. 
If so replace the filter.


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

No squeal, just dial tone. I believe the problem is in the old lines of the city I live in. I am just concerned about the ground that has been disconnected. I do not know who or when this happened.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

crazymurph said:


> No squeal, just dial tone. I believe the problem is in the old lines of the city I live in. I am just concerned about the ground that has been disconnected. I do not know who or when this happened.


When I first got dsl I was 1800 feet from pots. Service was up and down with lots of noise. Finally they came out again and they guy asked why I wasn't hooked to the new fiber hub in the vault behind my house. 
He took me down there, nice hide out,, and hooked me right in. Zoom off I got at the speed of light. 
That fiber was dropped for the subdivision the never built behind me. It's a Forrest preserve.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

you need a filter on fax also, i had trouble with my adsl until i put filter on fax also, each time i was getting fax the dsl was interrupted


----------

